# Ceiling Mounted Heaters



## Freddie (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm searching options for ceiling mounted heaters. Any interesting ideas?


----------



## imported_Stevie (Aug 19, 2008)

Are you talking about in the middle of the ceiling or like in a corner of the wall up by the ceiling?


----------



## jams001 (Nov 13, 2008)

wow that is really great post


----------



## Steevo (Sep 21, 2009)

I was looking at the Mr Heater gas forced air units, but after reading some reviews of radiant tube heaters, I plan to use one of those in my garage.
Mr heater has some, and there is Rever-ba-ray, and Roberts-Gordon.

All are using the same radiant tube technology.


----------



## Jeepchuck (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a used reznor ,29 to 75 air temp in 17minutes100,000 btu. running on LP 100lb tank has lasted over a month.Im not running all the time but out in the garage more than most normall people would be:madrun:


----------



## siddle (Apr 5, 2011)

Freddie said:


> I'm searching options for ceiling mounted heaters. Any interesting ideas?



We are using Air King AK55L Ceramic for two years now and I would suggest the same. It has a good thermostat and its operation is very quiet and efficient. Try it out.


----------

